# Converting Stable block into House - anyone done it?



## kit279 (17 April 2009)

I'm looking at buying some land from my current YO, maybe 4-5 acres and the stable block which is quite big, maybe 6-7 big stables and quite big enough to convert into a house.  He had another stable block on his property which he converted into 3 little terraced houses about 5 years ago and rents them out.  I'd ideally like to buy this stable block and do the same but not really sure how best to go about it.

So my questions are:-

- I need a change of use for the building- how hard is that to get?  
- Should I get the planning permission before I buy it (which will raise the asking price but give me peace of mind)?
- Has anyone converted a stable block before and do you have any photos of it?

The block is large, all the stables are huge foaling boxes and could easily accomodate a second floor.  Don't think the building is listed but would rather do a conversion than knock it all down and start again (plus I think the council would look more favorably on that).

Anyway, any advice?


----------



## lizzie87 (17 April 2009)

I'm not sure about your area but we would have no chance of doing that here! I think it would be a big risk without planning permission already granted, but that is based on out area, yours may well be different. The risk depends i guess on whether that land would be of use to you if u couldnt live on it! it it would be it maybe worth the risk for a fair price, if its useless to you i wouldnt risk it!


----------



## BigRed (17 April 2009)

if this guy has already turned some buildings into houses, he knows the potential of converting these buildings, so he would be very stupid to sell them to you at a low value, unless he already knows that the council will not allow further conversion.

You can easily make a call to your local planning officer and talk to them about this possibility, they will tell you if permission has already been requested and denied and what their policy is on further development.


----------



## BBH (17 April 2009)

In my area it would be very unlikely to get planning permission. Ditto what Tracey says re price though.


----------



## tinawales (17 April 2009)

Why not go and see your local planning department? In most areas there are strict policies preventing new houses in the countryside except in limited circumstances (needed for agriculture or forestry - NB keeping horses isn't agriculture). However there can also be policies which permit the change of use of redundant or traditional buildings. Your local planning officer should be able to tell you whether it is a complete no hoper or a possibility. If it is the latter then get a legal option to buy the land and building subject to obtaining planning permission (so as to fix the price before applying for planning permission which will cost you money). That way you prevent him raising the price and also minimise the risk of getting stuck with a building which you cannot use for the desired purpose.


----------



## SpottedCat (17 April 2009)

It is usually easier to get permission for something on the footprint of an existing build than it is for a build on a greenfield site, particularly when precedent has been set by the previous conversions.

That said, planning regs do change all the time and most places have new LDFs (Local Development Frameworks) which are documents which will replace the old Local Plans - both of these set out all the policies with respect to development. 

It is perfectly legal and possible to apply for planning permission on land you do not own, so if you could agree a price 'subject to planning consent' with the owner then that is probably worth doing. 

I would also take plans down to your local planning authority and ask to chat to the duty planning officer just to get their opinion on the idea - remember that the planning officers have all the power and you need them on your side!

ETA - all the planning policy docs are online these days so you can download them and trawl through them to see whether your local planning authority has specific policies about this type of development.


----------



## hoggedmane (17 April 2009)

People round the corner from my yard hve done it. They applied for planning for replacement stable block and got it. Now it's built it has four velux windows, windows and french doors - and no they don't have any horses!

Mind you my friend's mother in law lives in her (two bedroomed) garage!

Not to be advised though.


----------



## Vickey (17 April 2009)

Dont do anyhting until you have spoken to the local council, take detailed drawings of the pther property that the owner has converted and see what they are saying.  They will normally give you a good idea of whether they would even entertain considering it or not a chance in hell.  Good luck, keep us all updated....


----------

